# Pompano? Pompa-YES!



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, it's been a while since I've posted. I've been reading posts daily but haven't had much to contribute until today. Let me start with an apology. To all the spiders and other various insects that have been living in my fishing gear, I'm sorry. I gave you no notice that after several months of peaceful habitation I would drag you all out of my garage, into the back of my truck and to the beach. Now that that's out of the way, let me reflect on the day. I left work around 10am and decided to load up and head to the beach. I got to the Gulf State Park beach area around 11 and lines in the water shortly thereafter. I started off with pink Fish Bites and clams. I knew this was not the best offering so after I got all four rods set up, I went to work with the sandflea rake. What a thankless effort. I got about 1 flea for every 50 pulls. After an hour of raking, I had enough fleas to rebait with the right stuff. After reloading, I got a visit from the Man. Just my luck, while the park ranger is inspecting my license, I get a strike. It doesn't look like a pomp but it is something. By the time I get there, it's gone. So I bait up and cast out hoping for another opportunity. Sure enough, tap tap tap. I grab and set the hook but nothing. So, bait up cast back out. This time I hold it and tap tap again but nothing there when I set the hook. I'm thinking maybe a sheepie teasing me and I'm an easy mark. So another hour goes by and nothing but tourists and disappointment. Then, around 1pm, action. Number 4 rod goes down hard and I'm sprinting. I'm reeling and feeling good about this strike. I'm walking down the beach and get eyes on it and it's a blue fish. Then number 3 goes off and I'm running again. Catfish. So here we go again with the baiting and the casting and the waiting. Then, hard strike, the number 2 rod, the 12 ft Ugly Stick, tip is bowed, I'm running. Little drag scream and finally pompano #1 on the beach. Catch my breath, set back up and bam rod #3 bouncing, pomp #2. I'm super stoked with 2 fish and wondering if I should head home or try for the limit. In a few minutes, rod #1 answers my question and bends over with pomp #3. Well, that's a wrap and I head home. Now, I'm waiting on oil to heat up and posting instead of just reading. Thanks for indulging my rambling. Tight lines everybody.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice Job! Way to stick it to "The Man"!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about...way to go pompanostradamus! I sure enjoy reading your posts. Thanks for the report.


----------



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

So that's what a pompano looks like. Been so long I almost forgot. Congratulations and enjoy your excellent meal. Ain't it nice that we can just walk down to the beach and come back with something that most people would consider a gourmet meal?


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome job, congrats on a great dinner.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sweet limit of pomps. :thumbup:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

good report and story! one more week of work for me and I'll be out there chasing those slippery little critters too.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Some Nice Pomps Glad You Got Out and Stuck Too It!! Nice Eats for sure


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what we like to see. Some catchin'.


----------

